# revue



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

doe's anyone know the history of the tug revue built by cochrane and son selby 1939 served rosyth1939/45


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Morning Alex, No more than what is in the Good Book "Revue" W62. Gil Mayes is a good Man that could come up with more info.


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

not been able to find much about her at all she is mentioned as being at portland at one time dureing the war


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

The book Says. Admiralty Tug "Revue" W62.
Built by Cochrane and Sons, Selby, Yorkshire. 1939.
Length 105ft 1in.
Beam 26ft 6ins.
GRT 274.
Propulsion. Twin Screws.
Served at Rosyth 1939-45.
Then it says Owned by Beira Works Ltd ??.


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

that's all i have tony plus the pictures of her on the forth


----------

